# Get your GM pickup soon or never



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was listening to the radio today, and heard that Obama has demanded that GM drop eleven of it's popular models. As I understand there will be no more Suburbans, Tahoe, Yukon etc, and no pickups. What do I do now if I want a diesel? Dodge I guess, but I don't like the body or the interior of Dodge or Ford. Crap!

Years ago when someone said go green you automatically thought John Deer.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't like the government telling me what I am going to drive.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

how about obama and his government go screw themselves?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, he did promise "change". 

huntin1


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

It figures, those are the only products they made money on! You can't expect a "Community Organizer" to make a intelligent business decision. You'll never see any of the TARP money paid back now. GM stock should sell for about .10 at the opening bell.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> As I understand there will be no more Suburbans, Tahoe, Yukon etc, and no pickups.


I call BS on that one. Those are their best selling and highest profit per unit vehicles. I want what you are smoking.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ditto with robert.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Tritto


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I call BS on that one.


Well we will have to wait and see. I don't even know where to start searching because I didn't pay any attention to who was talking. My mind was half on the router that might eat my fingers, and half on the radio.

What they said was that Obama said they will drop eleven of their popular vehicles. They also said Obama forced them to sell Hummer to an Italian company. I guess I'll have to be patient and see how much of what I heard turns out true.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm trying to find some information in writting on that.

So far:


> Obama adds 'green' to bailout terms
> 'Will lead world'
> 
> With Barack Obama in the driver's seat, the U. S. auto industry is set to veer on a new course away from the production of gas guzzlers to smaller, more fuel-efficient cars.
> ...


I see GM stocks are going to pot.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Osama can you find me one of your small pussie cars to pull my camper and work stuff all over in the summer. And sled trailers in the winter. It just sucks that these idiots have no clue. They should ban them all on the east and west coast because those are the tards that voted him in. Would like to see these new cars halling sandbags around when ND was saving them selves from the flooding not waiting around for the feds to show up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, Robert had a point, those are there best selling models. Then again I don't think Obama cares. I think he will use the environmental excuse to be a burden on the economy. I'll try catch a name today if I hear it again. 
We will have to see where this falls. Robert being reasonable thinks they will keep successful models, and I thinking the worst of Obama expect the SUV's for sure to be under fire.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > As I understand there will be no more Suburbans, Tahoe, Yukon etc, and no pickups.
> ...


i imagine Ford is all smiles about now.....but they won't sell many p/u either, because you will soon see a huge "green tax" on vehicles that get poor mileage, regardless of their use or need for business or pleasure.
then states will slap a fee on to help their empty coffers, then higher gas taxes and higher gas prices, owning one of these will soon be a luxury few can afford.....with Osama in charge, it will happen!


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that with a little research you will find that the models that GM is dropping are all duplicates in their line. GM pickups and suburbans Yukons ect.will be dropped, but the same lines in chevy will still be offered, as I understand it. Saturn will be dropped also as well as the Pontiac lines. There are some others such as Hummer and a foriegn car that they were associated with. They dropped Olds a few years ago for the same reasons. To many of the same models in the same line and to costly to maintain that many lines.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wish they would get their act together I always questioned the "multiple identical models under different labels" business model it never made any sense to me.

I want to buy a chevy truck but am waiting to see if they survive or if the union runs them out of business.

I read a article the other day that many other people share my sentiments.

I dont want a $20,000.00 lawn ornament I can't get parts for.

I also heard that the govenrment is aware of this and is considering backing their warranty if thats true it will be another total screw up and waste of the taxpayers dollars.

They need to just bite the bullet and declare bankruptcy so they can renegotiate all their labor contracts, if that doesn't happen soon they are toast. It doesn't matter at this point whose fault it is, labor or management.

I am not going to buy american GM until I see them change their business model and get off the taxpayers backs.

I need a new truck so at this point I am limited to Ford, toyota or nissan.

I want to buy the Chevy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob, I'm in the same boat. I want to buy GM, but dont dare right now. I keep hearing a lot of things, but like Robert they sound like bs to me. I also agree that it's stupid to make a Chev and a GM that are identical when it's cheaper to make more of one model. They are the same anyway. 
I have 102,000 on my 2001 diesel, and that's not many miles for a diesel. The darn thing gets 22 miles to the gallon if I keep it under 60, and gets 18.5 at 75mph. However, I have heard they have zero interest on loans, and the part I am wondering if it is bs or nor is that Obama said we could write a new GM off our taxes. Since hearing they were dropping the SUV and pickups I am becoming sceptical on everything I am hearing. I guess we will have to wait and see. I want to see it in writing instead of just hearing it on the radio.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with both of you.I also have been considering a new pickup.I've basically owned Chevy's.I also am going to wait until this mess is cleaned up.One thing I saw was that there may be a new tax deduction for the sales tax you pay on new vehicles as another incentive to buy.

One of my daughters works for a Chrysler/Toyota dealership and Dodges are a pretty good buy right now.But the uncertainty of the company definitly is holding me back.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If your old trucks still in good shape I would just drive it till the wheels fall off.

I am in the pump business and deal with just about every industry you can imagine and with all the uncertainty these morons in congress and Obama are creating businesses are not spending ANY money.

My truck has 250,000 miles on it (toyota) and runs fine but one of these days its going to blow up 

If these clowns in congress dont get out of the way of business we are all going to sink in one heck of a recession/depression


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

This might be the last year to get the depreciation on a SUV or van for business! I use chevy's for construction and I might help when you can depreciate $25,000 the first year.

It might be a benefit to buy one soon.

Check with your accountant.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

All of those purchase incentives/tax cuts will be gone soon.

BUT THEY WON'T RAISE YOUR TAXES uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

zogman said:


> All of those purchase incentives/tax cuts will be gone soon.
> 
> BUT THEY WON'T RAISE YOUR TAXES uke:


Please enlighten me as to what taxes have been raised?I haven't seen any taxes raised except for cigarrette taxes,which they didn't raise high enough.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ken as has been said by many the tax cuts/investment incentives that were put inplace in I believe 2002 are scheduled to sunset I believe in 2010. This in my book will be a Tax Increase over what most of us are paying now. I will be see the tax man soon and try to get a specific list.
Maybe we have some accountants on here that would know specifiics.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In other words no taxes have been raised except the one on cigarrettes.We will have to wait and see about 2010.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't get to it fast enough, it was on Drudge, I read this, I went back, gone.

It was a clip of Obama saying that those under $250,000 would not see a raise in taxes on them of any kind. He named about five taxes, and then repeated non of any kind.
It was linked to a study that showed the poor use tobbacco products much more than wealthy people. So it looks like the poor will be the ones to take this one in the shorts. Hey, I don't smoke, have at them, they voted for him. They might get a free lunch, but noooooo free cigs.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that all of the incentives wouldn't have been needed if the auto industry wouldn't have priced their products to high to start with. The auto industry started to go down hill when they started to make so many program cars. All that did was inflate the price of the new ones because of the numbers being sold and put the used vehicle values way down. I have been a GM person all of my life and have purchased 28 new vehicles and several used ones. The incentives made people wait to try and guess when to buy and get the right price! If you had a GM credit card at times they would double your dollars if you waited long enough. This type of things were not fair to the average Joe.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

KEN W said:


> In other words no taxes have been raised except the one on cigarrettes.We will have to wait and see about 2010.


The death tax just went to 45%, kind of puts the screws to small family farms and business's.

More taxes to come, don't worry!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the hot topics I often get on farmers, and I am sure they think I hate them. However, most of my relatives farm, and my purpose in hot topics is just to get them to think. I think during this administration many farms will be lost to such a heavy tax. A young farmer just can't make it. The truth is they are going to need our support to survive soon, so try forget the posted signs and the smart ***** you may have met. Most are like you and I.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

That tax is real disaster for most family farms and small business's. In the the 70's my grandpa died and the farm in southern MN was in his name only, Norwegian American men owned everything and the wives were left everything in a will. I guess there wasn't joint tenants of title back then. Anyway she didn't have any money to pay the inheritance tax. So she had to sell the farm to pay the taxes. My dad and his brother looked at buying it but the numbers didn't work. They sold it to a cousin and rewrote the contract a couple times when corn prices hit the tank. Usually it promotes big farms taking over the small farm when the death tax is enacted.
uke:


----------

